# Eldora information



## Trebor (Jun 2, 2006)

Amy and I hiked to the top of every lift yesterday to check out the steepness and length of the off load ramps since nobody seemed to know. I can now state that they are just fine and look quite safe, unlike a few at Loveland. So we are now worried about the snow conditions at Eldora. Heard alot about the wind and wind crust being a problem. We are probably spoiled by the great soft snow at Loveland tho, due to its high altitude. Any comments?


----------



## cma (Dec 19, 2003)

Alot of wind, alot of ice.. There are a few great days (they allways seem to happen during the week) but I would compare skiing at Eldora more similar to skiing out East than Colorado. Great for those days that you just really don't feel like the drive though.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Eldora is not for the fair weather skier. If you are having problems at the other areas, I would think Eldora would be worse. Probably less lift ops working (the minimum required), way more wind and way more ice. Better bring your A game, when skiing Eldo. The IP and Corona lifts also have steep unloads.

In matter of fact, don't be fooled by their advertising. You are much better off heading up I-70. Yes, it is a little more driving, but the skiing is much better!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

just practice pushing the board and standing on it like skateboard. it will come evenutally.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

I don't want my previous post to be misleading. The Cannonball lift would probably be ok, but they do run two lifts side by side, which can lead to carniage from people running into each other.

There is also a green run area, but the lifts are slow and the runs are short.


----------



## wnccreeker (Apr 23, 2007)

They've got a little beginner hill, the lift runs slow, so I imagine it wouldn't be a problem. 

And yeah, its not as quality as the resorts out on i-70, but... how many times have you tried to get in a sick powder day out there and it doesn't happen, because you can't get to ski areas on i-70 when its snowing. Either that or it takes 5 hours. 

Oh, and invest in some wrist guards if you're worried. Wrist injuries are pretty common I think snowboarding, cause if you catch your front edge hard, you'll get slammed forward and naturally want to put your arms out. They do make putting the bindings on slightly more awkward, but its worth it for sure.


----------



## Powderpinhead (Jun 28, 2005)

Trebor,

How have you and Amy been? I think you will find the off ramps to be similar at Eldora and Loveland. Both areas have very old lifts in comparison to the more modern and high speed lift of Steamboat. I am going to think that the larger high speed lift are in general going to have bigger and somewhat more gentle ramps and slopes. The only real difference will be in the snow conditions on the ramps, they will tend to be better overall at the Luvas you mentioned. Have you recently hiked the lifts at Loveland? Everything looks a lot different without snow on the mountain. Take care of Amy and drop me a line when you are going to hanging out at the O Hole. Ken


----------

